# Radio Enlace FM en 300 mhz



## herx_goth (Feb 21, 2014)

hola, me gustaria saver como contruir un radio enlace fm en frecuencias superiores o menores, pero fuera de la fm comercial, solo encontre unos articulos por la red, pero nada completo solo
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-ii/ ...


----------



## elgriego (Feb 21, 2014)

Hola herx_goth,Como receptor de radioenlace podes utilizar,el que se encuentra en el link que posteaste,o diseñar uno a la medida siempre que reciba en banda ancha,,Con respecto al trasmisor ,por lo general ,se parte de trasmisores ,banda ancha ,(que permiten modular audio hasta 15Khz) Trabajando ,por ej ,en 150Mhz,se dobla esta ,frecuencia,obteniendose 300Mhz,En Mi pais Argentina La banda de radioenlaces Utilizada en Radiodifusion,esta compreendida entre los 224Mhz  A 240Mhz.

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 2, 2014)

Y amigos no tienen alguna informacion mas explicada? Diagrama o esquema? Yo tambien estoy muy interezado en armar un enlace. Pero no encontre ningun esquema al respecto. 
Gracias
Atte Yamil


----------



## elgriego (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola yamil2009,En la red ,no vas a encontrar un diseño de este tipo,es custion de unir pedazos,en base a los conocimientos que se posean al respecto,No tenes forma de conseguir un monocanal telefonico?.Con uno de estos tenes el 25%del trabajo echo ,ya que los mismos operan en el rango de 230 a 270Mhz,de aqui podemos sacar la priemera parte del receptor para nuestro proyecto,como ser ,amp de rf, 1 mezc, etc.

Subo un diseño de un amp de rf en el rango de 400Mhz ,que puede servir como base para la etapa de potencia,El mismo se abre con stdu Viewer.


En unos dias ,voy a subir un diagrama en bloques ,tanto del receptor ,como del trasmisor,para ir viendo ,como entre todos ,podemos armar un enlace en banda ancha,Juntando esos pedasitos de etapas a los que hacia referencia anteriormente.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 3, 2014)

Que interezante amigo. Y suena mas entendible asi como lo describes. Ojala con esa informacion que pones a disposicion podamos los aficionados como yo armar un enlace. Las gracias amigo por la ayuda.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola Como Andan,Bien como lo prometido es deuda!!! Aqui dejo la primera parte del diagrama en Bloques,la misma es la correspondiente al trasmisor,cualquier sugerencia es Bienvenida.


Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 6, 2014)

Amigo que genial que puedas darnos esas luces para este gran proyecto! Seguire muy interezado en el tema desde La Paz - Bolivia Atte Yamil


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola amigos, yo tengo parte de la solución que buscan, y aunque no es el diseño definitivo, les propongo ir puliendo este circuito que les comparto a continuación. Este es el circuito PLL de la parte transmisora, la salida es del orden de 50 milivatios, pero mas adelante iremos discutiendo algunas formas para amplificarlo hasta unos 5 vatios con transistores.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 6, 2014)

Muy interesante el pll Colega Van der Ziel,Gracias por compartirlo ,Aqui subo la otra parte del diagrama en bloques, esta corresponde al receptor.

Bueno ya tenemos ,parte del tx ,gracias al aporte del colega,Tendremos que diseñar un receptor,para completar este desarrollo.


Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 7, 2014)

Aquí les envío el esquema del receptor heterodino que incluye la etapa de RF y el demodulador. Aunque parece fácil, lleva cierto trabajo ponerlo a punto, así que les sugiero tengan paciencia y si necesitan explicación adicional, solo escriban sus dudas. Es posible que haya que dividir este montaje en 2 partes, una que tenga la sección PLL y demodulador, y otra que es la del amplificador selectivo de RF, ya que en los ensayos prácticos, descubrí que al diseñar una sola tarjeta con todo el circuito, me producía problemas de estabilidad en la recepción, ademas es conveniente blindar esta sección de RF para evitar al máximo captación de señales no deseadas o de intermodulación.

Finalmente, me gustaría que alguien que le guste programar PIC´S, pudiera ayudarnos en el diseño del display y la selección de frecuencia con los clasicos botones arriba, abajo, enter; eso le da un aspecto mas profesional al proyecto.

Suerte y espero comentarios y sugerencias. Un abrazo desde Colombia!


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 7, 2014)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Aquí les envío el esquema del receptor heterodino que incluye la etapa de RF y el demodulador. Aunque parece fácil, lleva cierto trabajo ponerlo a punto, así que les sugiero tengan paciencia y si necesitan explicación adicional, solo escriban sus dudas. Es posible que haya que dividir este montaje en 2 partes, una que tenga la sección PLL y demodulador, y otra que es la del amplificador selectivo de RF, ya que en los ensayos prácticos, descubrí que al diseñar una sola tarjeta con todo el circuito, me producía problemas de estabilidad en la recepción, ademas es conveniente blindar esta sección de RF para evitar al máximo captación de señales no deseadas o de intermodulación.
> 
> Finalmente, me gustaría que alguien que le guste programar PIC´S, pudiera ayudarnos en el diseño del display y la selección de frecuencia con los clasicos botones arriba, abajo, enter; eso le da un aspecto mas profesional al proyecto.
> 
> Suerte y espero comentarios y sugerencias. Un abrazo desde Colombia!



Hola...Revise a "Vuelo de pájaro" el esquema que subiste y con lo referente a la programación se me hace que :
 1) La utilización de un circuito de PLL de carga paralela(MC145151P) para un desarrollo con la implementación de un micro-controlador(PIC u otro), me parece que NO es una elección muy acertada debido a que existe infinidad de IC PLL de carga serie que con al sumo 3 pines o poco mas se comanda 
en ves de los 12 necesario para el antes mencionado, lo que redunda en el ahorro de conexiones, Micro-controlador mas chico, etc.
2) Los receptores de enlaces generalmente se diseñan para estar en una frecuencia determinada propia del enlace en sí por lo que el agregado de botoneras, display, etc. es un "derroche" de recursos ya que prácticamente no se utilizan(distinto si fuera un receptor para uso de control, etc.).
Se algo de programación de PIC y estoy dispuesto a colaborar.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 7, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> 2) Los receptores de enlaces generalmente se diseñan para estar en una frecuencia determinada propia del enlace en si por lo que el agregado de botoneras, display, etc. es un "derroche" de recursos ya que prácticamente no se utilizan(distinto si fuera un receptor para uso de control, etc.).
> Se algo de programación de PIC y estoy dispuesto a colaborar.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Hola Colega ricbevi,coincido en parte con vos,en lo de ,no complicar demasiado el proyecto,,en agregados como display etc,pero a mi entender ,y debido a lo dificil de localizar cristales especificos ,para determinada frecuencia de recepcion,lo mas conveniente es usar un pll,ya sea controlado por un micro,o por un ci especifico,como por ej el Mc 145152.

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 7, 2014)

Puede tener razon en parte lo que dice ricbevi, se pueden hacer cosas mas sencillas usando el protocolo I2C, hay integrados como el MC145170 que permiten hacer eso, ahora lo de la frecuencia fija es discutible, no han pensado en un transmisor receptor para el laboratorio? hay que pensar en muchas variables en las que seria muy conveniente poder cambiar la frecuencia fácilmente.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 7, 2014)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Puede tener razon en parte lo que dice ricbevi, se pueden hacer cosas mas sencillas usando el protocolo I2C, hay integrados como el MC145170 que permiten hacer eso, ahora lo de la frecuencia fija es discutible, no han pensado en un transmisor receptor para el laboratorio? hay que pensar en muchas variables en las que seria muy conveniente poder cambiar la frecuencia fácilmente.



Lo mio solo fue expresar mí parecer basado en titulo del post "Radio Enlace FM en 300mhz" por eso asumí lo de la frecuencia fija dado que cuando uno tiene un enlace punto a punto no anda cambiando de frecuencia a cada rato debido a la complicación del sistema irradiante, etc...lo de un receptor para el laboratorio me parece bien.
Hoy se puede resolver mediante SDR(   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-sdr-software-defined-radio-23-1700mhz-91381/) de forma económica y eficiente.

Ric.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 7, 2014)

En ese caso, me gustaría conocer cual es tu propuesta de diseño ricbevi...


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 8, 2014)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> En ese caso, me gustaría conocer cual es tu propuesta de diseño ricbevi...



La que tú propusiste así como esta me parece perfecto para un receptor de un enlace punto a punto(transporte de programa) de FM de modulación "ancha".
La exposición anterior era por que no tenia inconvenientes en colaborar con el agregado que proponías pero expuse lo que creía y solo eso.
Ya he echo algo similar en cuanto a la concepción( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/atenuador-rf-50-ohmios-60db-p-i-0-3db-1-0ghz-48572/ ) y esta expuesto en el foro pero para un atenuador variable de RF con distintas opciones de muestreo y operación.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes.



Hay algunas cuestiones que hay que tener en cuenta...

¿Qué distancia tiene que cubrir el Radio Enlace?

¿Hay vano libre entre el Emisor y el Receptor?

Por lo que veo, de lo que se trata es de hacer un Emisor de FM Stereo en la banda de 300Mhz, en el otro lado se pondría un Receptor en la misma frecuencia, la señal MPX recibida se emplearía para modular un Transmisor en la banda comercial de FM. 

Quizás haya otra forma más "Lógica" y más simple de hacerlo.

Esta forma sería por "Conversión Directa"

La señal ej. en 330Mhz recibida se amplifica y se mezcla con otra de 233Mhz, de la salida del Mezclador elegimos la diferencia, en este caso 97Mhz, esta frecuencia  ya se puede amplificar a la potencia que deseemos.

Tendremos la ventaja de no perder calidad (estamos en FM   ).

Solo queda elegir adecuadamente las frecuencias.

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola Colega miguelus,Existian ,alla por los 80,unos equipos comerciales,que trabajaban de la manera ,a la que haces referencia,En este momento no recuerdo la marca,Uno de ellos era utilizado en la Vieja Fm De lu6.

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 9, 2014)

A ver analizo: si mezclamos la señal amplificada de entrada con una señal de un oscilador local, no es mejor obtener de una vez los 10,7 MHz de la frecuencia intermedia y demodular de una vez la señal???


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola Van der Ziel,Lo que miguelus,Plantea es que el receptor de enlace, sea el generador de la portadora de Fm brodcast,es decir en lugar ,de recibir y demodular el audio,para luego volver a modularlo en el exitador de fm,ahorrarse ese paso,Es complejo ,pero posible,es mas como digo mas arriba ,Habia equipos comerciales que trabajaban de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2014)

Buenos días.

Al trabajar de esta manera, evítamos las perdidas en la calidad del audio que se producen en el  proceso de Demodulación Modulación, la modulación final es la original.

Sal U2.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, !saludos desde Brasil!, armar desde lo "zero", poner en marcha y concluir un proyecto tal envergadura como ese, desafortunadamente es una tarefa dificil que requer un bueno conocimento técnico en RF agregado de instrumentos especificos en manos tal como : un generador de RF con salida ayustable hasta algunos uVoltios, analizador de espectro , osciloscopio, frequencimetro hasta VHF etc..... , portanto totalmiente desaconselhavel a novicios y tecnicos sin los recursos aclarados aca , que pueden acabar con un proyecto en manos sin funcionar y conponentes caros atirados en la basura,sin contar las dolores de cabeza.
Estoi en deuda con lo conpañero yamil2009 una vez que aclare a el subir un proyecto tal como ese que tengo y el es de mi autoria , pero en realidad es una mescla de un radio monocanal VHF sintetizado con un receptor comun de FM. 
Pido un tienpo para generar un diagrama esquemactico conpreensible y despues subo aca.
Haora en acuedo con Don Miguelus para exercitar un poco la mente yo propongo en lo posto receptor : converter lo canal de VHF en una FI de 10.7Mhz, amplificar y limitar en amplitud despues mesclar con un oscilador local PLL de un radio FM comun y filtrar con un filtro passa canal la diferenza y amplificar hasta la potenzia final deseada ( cuja frequenzia felizmente es la misma mirada en lo display de lo radio FM que fornece la frequenzia de oscilador local).
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 10, 2014)

Buscando en mis cachivaches encontre esta tarjeta PLL de 300MHz, funcionaba, solo que saque los operacionales para un trabajo urgente y se quedó alli, la verdad no recuerdo que OPAMP use, pero por alli  debe estar el diagrama del circuito, usa un PIC16F877 y no solo controla al sintetizador MB1501, sino que tambien mide Voltaje, Amperios, potencia directa y potencia reflejada, la potencia RF de salida es de cerca a 20mW, incluye conección RS232, voy a buscar el diagrama, lo escaneo y subo
Americo8888


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 27, 2014)

Bueno, poco a poco voy realizando ajustes al diseño original, en esta ocasión les dejo el diseño de la PCB del PLL de la etapa transmisora, en la que he realizado algunos cambios, por ejemplo la utilización de la salida PD (phase detector) del MC145151, que me resulto mas estable que el circuito original, en esta PCB ya esta todo listo para montar y es solo cosa de comparar para corregir el esquemático. Para los que estén buscando el choke AP15L, este se realiza bobinando unas tres espiras sobre un núcleo de balun de ferrita o un anillo de ferrita pequeño, para los afortunados que lo consigan, pueden usar el famoso VK200 sin problemas. Finalmente subo la PCB de un amplificador final para esta PLL, la potencia de salida ronda los 5 a 7 vatios y los componentes no son costosos, ademas la etapa viene con un circuito de proteccion y la posibilidad de conectar un instrumento para tener una idea de la potencia emitida. Todo esta sujeto a experimentar un poco y a ser mejorado, asi que ahi les dejo este primer diseño 

Para Moises Calderon, ahí va lo solicitado y perdón por la tardanza.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2014)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Bueno, poco a poco voy realizando ajustes al diseño original, en esta ocasión les dejo el diseño de la PCB del PLL de la etapa transmisora, en la que he realizado algunos cambios, por ejemplo la utilización de la salida PD (phase detector) del MC145151, que me resulto mas estable que el circuito original, en esta PCB ya esta todo listo para montar y es solo cosa de comparar para corregir el esquemático. Para los que estén buscando el choke AP15L, este se realiza bobinando unas tres espiras sobre un núcleo de balun de ferrita o un anillo de ferrita pequeño, para los afortunados que lo consigan, pueden usar el famoso VK200 sin problemas. Finalmente subo la PCB de un amplificador final para esta PLL, la potencia de salida ronda los 5 a 7 vatios y los componentes no son costosos, ademas la etapa viene con un circuito de proteccion y la posibilidad de conectar un instrumento para tener una idea de la potencia emitida. Todo esta sujeto a experimentar un poco y a ser mejorado, asi que ahi les dejo este primer diseño
> 
> Para Moises Calderon, ahí va lo solicitado y perdón por la tardanza.


Hola Estimado conpañero Don Van Der Ziel , desafortunadamente yo no logro abrir los dibujos por no tener lo software adecuado , si no for mucha molestias ? hay como subir en otra extensión? ( no es necesario que sea con dimensiones exactas , es solamente para mirar) , quanto a los diagramas esquemacticos (PLL y Power) tanbien en mucho me intereza para estudios.
Usteds aclara tener mejores resultados enpleando la salida "PD" del MC145151 si conparada con las salidas "φr" y "φv" , estraño porque yo nunca tive problemas hasta haora con esa configuración, incluso la considero mejor ( mas performance en la malha y mejor rejeición de la frequenzia de referencia)asi quízaz yo con mucho gusto puedo tentar ayudarte a resolver lo que se passa , para iso basta subir la malha anterior ( con problemas ) y tanbien la otra modificada. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Dic 26, 2014)

hola si  hay un circuito de un monocanal   brazileño que  de la marca eta  y ocupa un mc145152 y es un oscilador a fet  y anda perfecto a*C*a  tambien  copie el mezclador de 10.7 que se hace con transistor 2sc1215  y a salida tienes 3 bfr 90   pero para eso puedan sacar ganancia deben tener monitor de servicio para simular la ganancia y lo otro  ajustar el recepctor en la planta transmisora  e estado desde las 8 de la tarde hasta 5 de la mañana  ajustandolo y la ganancia  del receptor que se denomina asi   menos 50 db  y mas o menos malito 3 kilómetro va andar decente y si tienes menos 75 a 100 desibles  es muy bueno pueden llegar  hasta 15 kilometros si tiene un  transmisor en 300 mhz 15 watt o 10 watt


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 26, 2014)

munenito dijo:


> hola si  hay un circuito de un monocanal   brazileño que  de la marca eta  y ocupa un mc145152 y es un oscilador a fet  y anda perfecto aka  tambien  copie el mezclador de 10.7 que se hace con transistor 2sc1215  y a salida tienes 3 bfr 90   pero para eso puedan sacar ganancia deben tener monitor de servicio para simular la ganancia y lo otro  ajustar el recepctor en la planta transmisora  e estado desde las 8 de la tarde hasta 5 de la mañana  ajustandolo y la ganancia  del receptor que se denomina asi   menos 50 db  y mas o menos malito 3 kilómetro va andar decente y si tienes menos 75 a 100 desibles  es muy bueno pueden llegar  hasta 15 kilometros si tiene un  transmisor en 300 mhz 15 watt o 10 watt



Hola munenito , ?? que tal subir aca unas fotos dese monocanal brazuca ??
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Dic 26, 2014)

Hay tienen las fotos copie y les digo suena igual q*UE *un rvr o sintec



Y ese radio enlace es del aňo 95 y ese copie el oscilador y unas par de cosas mas



En uno días más voy subir una foto haber como queda el receptor

Hay tienen las fotos copie y les digo suena igual q*UE* un rvr o sintec


----------



## munenito (Dic 28, 2014)

A*C*a hay un foto de un radio enlace rvr son los planos del receptor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 28, 2014)

munenito dijo:


> Hay tienen las fotos copie y les digo suena igual q*UE *un rvr o sintec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola munenito esas fotos que posteaste son en realidad de un monocanal de la fabrica  "Autel" sendo ese  mui prolijo el,  pero desgraciadamente esa ejelente fabrica ya cerriou tu puertas a 10 años (faliu ,  seguramente por mal adiministración como muchas otras todas mui prolijas sin dudas en ese canpo de las telecomunicaciones )..
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 28, 2014)

munenito dijo:


> Hay tienen las fotos copie y les digo suena igual q*UE *un rvr o sintec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que se ve antiguooo, aqui en Perú los fabricantes de enlaces se mudaron de 300MHz a 2,4GHz, pues los broadcasters prefieren utilizar sistemas en 2,4GHz, por costo mucho más bajos(incluso ya no pagan canon, ya que la banda de 2,4GHz es no licenciada), según me dijo un amigo del medio, utilizan algo como esto, digital y en estereo:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281072708958?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Saludos 
Americo8888


----------



## munenito (Dic 29, 2014)

Si amigo es marca autel amigo y tengo hay un eta si pero eso lo tenía una compañía de telefonía rural y yo reacondicione el pll  ises uno circuitos q*UE* lo ise trabajar en 300 a 350 y los dejo como de fabrica.  Y los radio enlaces de 2.4 g transportar datos y la señal llega un poco desfasada pero el radio enlace llega pura la señal si lo. Armas bien te queda cero ruido y perfectoooo


----------



## elgriego (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola munenito,En Mi caso tambien empleo placas receptoras de monocanal para fabricar enlaces,cuando estoy corto de tiempo para armar un receptor desde cero,Lo que hago es, en el caso de los equipos cristaleros,Ya que con pll ,no he visto muchos por mi tallerEs agregarles un pll,cambiar los filtros ,por 10,7 y agregar una Fi con un ca3089 o similar,Un pequeño ajuste y ya tengo un rx de banda ancha,Me imagino que en los equipos tx que armas con el mismo monocanal,tenes que modificar el rango de captura del pll para que trabaje en banda ancha?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola a todos , los radioenlaces que armo son totalmente reciclage de monocanales en 250Mhz de la marca "Brasco" originaria de Argentina que aca en Brasil despues canbiou su nonbre para "Monovale" , en una epoca pasada  la "Brasco" produzia tanbien aca en Brasil equipos "Monocom" y "Tyros" , ambos de procedencia Argentina. 
A grueso modo en lo posto TX agrego un encoder estereo  y en lo posto RX canbio la FI de 21.4Mhz por otra de 10.7Mhz y tanbien  lo demodulador  fm banda angosta "MC3357" por lo arquiconocido  CA3189 o CA3089.   
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 29, 2014)

Hola Daniel,Y de donde sacas la bobina para el discriminador del ca 3089?,Yo las venia sacando de radiograbadores antiguos,pero se estan terminando las existencias,Un dia de estos voy a tener que desarmar alguna y contarle las vueltas,para clonarla jaja.

Saludos Y Buen Año Amigo Mio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Daniel,Y de donde sacas la bobina para el discriminador del ca 3089?,Yo las venia sacando de radiograbadores antiguos,pero se estan terminando las existencias,Un dia de estos voy a tener que desarmar alguna y contarle las vueltas,para clonarla jaja.
> 
> Saludos Y Buen Año Amigo Mio.


Hola Don elgriego yo saco las bobinas de quadratura de viejos radios desquaçados , pero actualmente enpleyo un CI japones (Sony) "CXA1691BM" que anda con un resonador ceramico de 10.7Mhz como bobina de quadratura. , incluso ese CI es mui conpleto , tiene amplificador de audio inbutido , detector de portadora(10.7Mhz) presente etc......
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 31, 2014)

Gracias Daniel Por el Dato,Veremos si se consigue en el mercado local,y comentare los resultados Obtenidos.



Saludos Y feliz 2015 Pàra todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2014)

Bueno en realidad yo utilizo en ese CI aclarado lo amplificador de FI (10.7Mhz) en adelante , no utilizo lo amplificador de RF , oscilador local y mixer. Enpleyo una tarjeta RX monocanal "Brasco" , canbio lo filtro de FI de 21.4Mhz (ese banda angosta) por un filtro ceramico Murata de 10.7Mhz y envio la FI para lo CI CXA1691BM . La tarjeta RX enpleya transistores MosFet de double puerta (BF966) , sendo uno como preamplificador de antena y otro como mixer. Lo oscilador local es sintetizado con lo PLL arquiconocido MC145152P , preescaler MC12017P , VCO con lo FET "J310" y buffer con lo MPSH10 .Como lo CXA1691BM tiene un indicador de portadora (10.7Mhz) presente yo enpleyo ese sinal para acionar un relé  y ese relé liga automacticamente la alimentación AC del transmisor de FM quando enlaçado.
Con esa armación  logro recebir debiles sinales de -95Dbm con ejelente relación sinal /ruido.
La tarjeta TX tanbien es sintetizada con lo mismo PLL ya aclarado , la potenzia de salida es e 3 Wattios y despues hay un lineal de 15 Wattios minimos en la salida  (2SC2539).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Ene 8, 2015)

Tengo las fotos de las tarjetas casi lista


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2015)

munenito dijo:


> Tengo las fotos de las tarjetas casi lista


!!!Ejelente trabajo mui rico !!!, lastima no enplear tarjetas de double face donde la segunda faz hace lo plano de tierra ese mui inportant en RF especialmente en VHF.
Quanto a los filtros passa canal yo personalmente afastaria mas las bobinas (reduzir su acoplamento) porque estan demasiadamente cercanas( en realidad entrelazadas) y para mejorar mas aun blindaria ese filtro con hoja de flandres , esas son mui faciles de estañar y pueden sener sacadas de latas de leche Nido o achocolatados , jajajajajajajajajaja. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Mar 13, 2015)

hola muchachos del foro..  yo construí un receptor para un micrófono  en 251mhz solo le falta un pll para ser un receptor profesional,
le puse un filtro de cavidad resonante en la entrada de antena para evitar interferencias de las fm que estas están muy cerca de mi morada..
que opinan amigos  puedo usar mi cacharro como radio enlace


----------



## elgriego (Mar 13, 2015)

Hola Colega chevitron,A mi Humilde entender,seria conveniente agregarle un amp de Rf de entrada, con algun tipo de filtro de tres etapas,Para mejorar la relacion señal ruido,Ya que el receptor debe ser capas de funcionar en presencia de señales my intensas,como las de,por ej, un Transmisor de Fm Brodcast,Ya que sin un adecuado rechaso a señales intensas,incluso de canales adyacentes y a sus armonicos,Estas pueden afectar el normal desenvolvimiento del equipo,Con respecto a controlarlo con un pll,si bien es trabajoso ,seria cuestion de sustituir el condensador variable,por un par de varicaps,y ver como se comporta,Tambien se tendria que localizar un punto del cual extraer una muestra de la señal de Rf ,para corregir la deriva del pll.

 Mi Humilde opinion final,es que resulta mas conveniente fabricar el circuito de entrada con componentes discretos ,sumarle un mezclador tambien discreto y utilizar el ci cd2003 como Fi, y discriminador de Fm.

Saludos.


----------



## chevitron (Mar 13, 2015)

hola  don elgriego gracias por su respuesta, si e tenido problemas con los filtros para rechazar las fuertizima señale del transmisor fm 
no se mucho sobre filtros, cual seria los mas efectivos los helecoidales  o los de cavidad resonante  cual es su calculo para su elaboración 
acá subo una imagen de un filtro de cavidad resonante de muchas etapas, se nota que debe ser muy selectivo ya que la antena del radio enlace estaba muy cerca de los dipolos transmisores.. 
ate don chevi.  



es increibre como las odas pasan por esas averturas


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 14, 2015)

chevitron dijo:


> hola  don elgriego gracias por su respuesta, si e tenido problemas con los filtros para rechazar las fuertizima señale del transmisor fm
> no se mucho sobre filtros, cual seria los mas efectivos los helecoidales  o los de cavidad resonante  cual es su calculo para su elaboración
> acá subo una imagen de un filtro de cavidad resonante de muchas etapas, se nota que debe ser muy selectivo ya que la antena del radio enlace estaba muy cerca de los dipolos transmisores..
> ate don chevi.
> ...



Hola...Ese circuito tienen 3 circuitos sintonizados de entrada, un amplificador, tres circuitos mas, otro amplificador y se alimenta por el misma entrad/salida de RF por eso la presencia de los choques de RF ente las etapas y las resistencias de polarización.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2015)

chevitron dijo:


> hola muchachos del foro..  yo construí un receptor para un micrófono  en 251mhz solo le falta un pll para ser un receptor profesional,
> le puse un filtro de cavidad resonante en la entrada de antena para evitar interferencias de las fm que estas están muy cerca de mi morada..
> que opinan amigos  puedo usar mi cacharro como radio enlace



Hola Don Chevi , se no for de muchas molestias ? podrias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese receptor esperimental ? ,te pregunto eso para puder con mucho gusto tentar ayudarte mejor  en sintetizar lo oscilador local .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Mar 14, 2015)

hola colegas expertos en de la radio frecuencia, colega don daniel  el reseptor experimental lo hice con el  mas comun y barato cd2003gp, me sorprendió su  capacidad para recepcionar frecuencias alta, hasta los 350mhz
bueno aca subo los esquemas, elimine toda la parte de recepcion am y solo utilice la parte fm...
don daniel espero su ayuda para ponerle un pll y luego un filtro de muchas etapas 
saludos desde la paz bolivia 
ate don chevi..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2015)

chevitron dijo:


> hola colegas expertos en de la radio frecuencia, colega don daniel  el reseptor experimental lo hice con el  mas comun y barato cd2003gp, me sorprendió su  capacidad para recepcionar frecuencias alta, hasta los 350mhz
> bueno aca subo los esquemas, elimine toda la parte de recepcion am y solo utilice la parte fm...
> don daniel espero su ayuda para ponerle un pll y luego un filtro de muchas etapas
> saludos desde la paz bolivia
> ate don chevi..


Estimado Don Chevi mas una pregunta : ? qual CI PLL y preescaler  que tiene facil en las manos ?.
Te pregunto eso para desahollar un diseño que sea factible por esas latitudes 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Mar 22, 2015)

Hola colegas  el ci pll que puedo utilizar es el m5493sp  controlado por un pic, este pll  ya lo use para mis transmisores de fm,  según su data puede trabajar asta 1ghz. Ahora estoy  trabajando en la programación del pic para que trabaje en la banda para radio enlace. Aquí dejo un pequeño esquema para controlar el cd2003 esta bien el esquema o tengo que modificar o agregar algo? 
Aquí dejo el data del pll
saludos desde la paz bolivia.
ate. don chevi


----------



## elgriego (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola chevitron,Y que excursion de fcia ,tiene el receptor con esa configuracion,en funcion del voltage aplicado al varicap,y cual es este voltage,0 a 12v ?

Saludos.


----------



## electrodo100 (May 31, 2015)

Hola chevitron , podrias subir el programa para el pic 16f628 para la fm , porque tengo ese integrado m54939sp, agradezco tu amabilidad, gracias


----------



## munenito (Jun 3, 2015)

Hay un alexcom reacondicionado


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 7, 2015)

Una solución para transportar el audio desde los estudios a la planta de transmisión podría ser el uso de hardware digital, los decodificadores de las empresas de Tv Sat de paga (DTH) se consiguen baratos, en cuanto a la transmisión digital de audio el 95% es cuestión de software, una herramienta que utilizo es ffmpeg para generar un TS cumpliendo el estándar europeo DVB-S radio digital, el otro 5% es hardware.
Anexo fotos de muestra


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 8, 2015)

Que interesante,una buena oportunidad para aprovechar trastos.
Transportas MPX o solo audio estéreo? La parte de transmisión cómo la haces, con un modulador DVB-T y un amplificador?


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 8, 2015)

En la PC el software ffmpeg genera el TS MPEG, se transmite por UDP en la misma PC, sale como data por USB cumpliendo DVB-S y un hardware con PIC lo convierte a IQ, estas señales modulan RF directamente, todo el hardware es 100% DIY.
Efectivamente se aprovechan o reciclan trastos digitales, la salida es audio estereo, sin embargo la tendencia actual es utilizar wifi radio de 2,4GHz y 5,8GHz de bajo costo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 7, 2015)

Una tarjeta sintetizadora de frecuencias PLL en 300MHz, utiliza un PIC16F628 como controlador de PLL MB1502/1501, en estas fotos se puede apreciar el detalle del circuito impreso, me la dieron para que pueda desarrollar un programa de control, con pasos de 25KHz , la hilera larga de pines se conecta a un display LCD16X2 y los otros 4 pines son para los botones de ajuste, el mismo circuito se utiliza para sintetizar el OL del receptor, pero restado o sumado en 10,7MHz.
saludos
Americo8888


----------



## NowhereMan (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola Americo8888, hace unos meses he cambiado 2 de esas tarjetas, las 2 con el mismo problema de que el enganche no es tan robusto y al cabo de unas horas o a veces días, se desengancha. No se si has tenido el mismo problema que yo.


----------



## yamil2009 (Jul 9, 2015)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Una tarjeta sintetizadora de frecuencias PLL en 300MHz, utiliza un PIC16F628 como controlador de PLL MB1502/1501, en estas fotos se puede apreciar el detalle del circuito impreso, me la dieron para que pueda desarrollar un programa de control, con pasos de 25KHz , la hilera larga de pines se conecta a un display LCD16X2 y los otros 4 pines son para los botones de ajuste, el mismo circuito se utiliza para sintetizar el OL del receptor, pero restado o sumado en 10,7MHz.
> saludos
> Americo8888



Hola Americo8888, se ve interezante ese pll, sera q tienes mas datos para comoartir?
y la otra etapa lo tienes?


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, lo de la pérdida del enganche no me ha pasado, tal vez pueda ser un capacitor electrolitico seco, o no son correctos los valores del filtro pasa bajo en el diseño, con respecto a la otra pregunta, no tengo más datos, sólo he visto que la misma tarjeta se utiliza en el receptor, pero en este caso el pll esta programado para 10,7MHz por encima de la frecuencia mostrada en el display.
Saludos.
Americo8888


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2015)

NowhereMan dijo:


> Hola Americo8888, hace unos meses he cambiado 2 de esas tarjetas, las 2 con el mismo problema de que el enganche no es tan robusto y al cabo de unas horas o a veces días, se desengancha. No se si has tenido el mismo problema que yo.


Hola a todos , quizaz lo nivel de amuestra de RF disponible del VCO  para lo PLL dibidir sea mui proximo de lo minimo nesesario para que "el" (lo PLL) entienda  a contento y eventualmente ese dibisor si perca , asi desenganchando la malla cerriada.
Otro possible problema es lo VCO tenendo un rango de sintonia angosto (reduzido) y  quando submetido a variaciones de tenperatura "el" (lo VCO) desplaze de frequenzia hasta un punto en que la malla no tenga un rango de tensión de corrección suficiente  para reayustar la frequenzia correcta asi  desenganchando  la malla cerriada.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 10, 2015)

Me ha sido bastante ''dificil'' lograr hacer andar un VCO para la banda de 300 MHz, pero finalmente he logrado concebir un circuito que por ahora (y luego de infructuosos intentos) cumplió con mis expectativas, a pesar de que no poseo instrumental para armar circuitos en UHF.







Armé el circuito que aparece en la imagen, utilizando un S9018 SMD en vez del BC547 Luego de esto, reemplacé C4 por un par de diodos varicap de UHF (los que vienen en sintonizadores de TV antiguos, con raya blanca, los cuales aportan una capacidad total de unos 2-3pF) más un condensador de 7pF en paralelo, y el voltaje de sintonía lo ajusté a 7.2V aprox, resultando una frecuencia de ~315.7 MHz. La idea aquí sería adaptar un sintetizador PLL, el cual podría ser un TSA5511 o 5512. Como anécdota, alguna vez hubo un video en Youtube donde controlaban un TSA5511 mediante el PC con el puerto RS232, pero el link donde estaba alojado el software expiró y jamás pude conseguirlo. Por el momento no quiero usar PIC's.

Apenas tenga alineado todo subiré el diagrama final, pues aún es un poco inestable en frecuencia (se corre unos 0.2 MHz cuando lo muevo de posición) y le falta colocar el pre énfasis de 50ms. Espero poder armar el circuito final sobre una placa de doble cara, por un lado los componentes y por el otro un plano a tierra para evitar retroalimentaciones que puedan traducirse en zumbidos o ruidos por todo el espectro.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 10, 2015)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Una solución para transportar el audio desde los estudios a la planta de transmisión podría ser el uso de hardware digital, los decodificadores de las empresas de Tv Sat de paga (DTH) se consiguen baratos, en cuanto a la transmisión digital de audio el 95% es cuestión de software, una herramienta que utilizo es ffmpeg para generar un TS cumpliendo el estándar europeo DVB-S radio digital, el otro 5% es hardware.
> Anexo fotos de muestra



No me había acordado de responder:

Qué hardware se utiliza para convertir el TS desde USB a DVB-S? Qué modulación debe tener el modulador, AM o FM?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2015)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Me ha sido bastante ''dificil'' lograr hacer andar un VCO para la banda de 300 MHz, pero finalmente he logrado concebir un circuito que por ahora (y luego de infructuosos intentos) cumplió con mis expectativas, a pesar de que no poseo instrumental para armar circuitos en UHF.
> 
> http://www.uploadarchief.net/files/download/buktest.png
> 
> ...


Hola Don DavidGuetta , no te recomendo enplear un transistor BC547 para andar en UHF , eso porque el fue desahollado a andar en audio , para UHF es sin dudas mejor enplear un tipo : MPSH10 , BFR90 , BFR91, BF180 (ese ya es bien viejito ) o quizaz un BF199. Haora para estabilizar mejor  la frequenzia generada ,  la salida es cerriar todo el VCO en un caja mectalica con capacitores pasa-muros en la alimentación "DC"  y modulación o control de frequenzia y agregar un o mas estagios aysladores con atenuadores resistivos entre els y en la salida de RF de modo a no cargar ese oscilador (efecto pulling) donde canbios de carga en la salida resultan directamente en canbios de frequenzia y finalmente agregar un PLL para una perfecta corrección de la frequenzia final deseada .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 11, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don DavidGuetta , no te recomendo enplear un transistor BC547 para andar en UHF , eso porque el fue desahollado a andar en audio , para UHF es sin dudas mejor enplear un tipo : MPSH10 , BFR90 , BFR91, BF180 (ese ya es bien viejito ) o quizaz un BF199. Haora para estabilizar mejor  la frequenzia generada ,  la salida es cerriar todo el VCO en un caja mectalica con capacitores pasa-muros en la alimentación "DC"  y modulación o control de frequenzia y agregar un o mas estagios aysladores con atenuadores resistivos entre els y en la salida de RF de modo a no cargar ese oscilador (efecto pulling) donde canbios de carga en la salida resultan directamente en canbios de frequenzia y finalmente agregar un PLL para una perfecta corrección de la frequenzia final deseada .
> !Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Don Daniel Lopes por la recomendación... en mi prototipo usé el transistor S9018, que lo ''tomé prestado'' de un transmisor FM que tenía guardado. Hoy pedí 30 unidades de MPSH10 en una electrónica de la ciudad de Viña del Mar (Chile) aprovechando que nuevamente los tenían en stock y el precio de cada uno era baratísimo (se agotan rápido jajaja).

Espero este fin de semana poder trabajar en el oscilador, para así tener el diagrama listo lo más pronto posible.

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 26, 2015)

Subo un adelanto del enlace. Lamentablemente no he podido trabajar en él ya que no me encuentro en mi casa, pero apenas pueda retomarlo compartiré más imagenes.












Un abrazo!


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 6, 2015)

hola Van der Ziel;no puedo sacar limpia la placa de la potencia con el RD15, la podrias sacar y presentar al ,impreso, le quiero poner como pre un BFG591 , que es un transistor de alta ganancia y  alta frecuencia y es barato, sale 50 centavos USD , yo, lo estoy probando en 100 mhz con el rd15 y anda bien,


----------



## mdptweety (Sep 9, 2015)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Subo un adelanto del enlace. Lamentablemente no he podido trabajar en él ya que no me encuentro en mi casa, pero apenas pueda retomarlo compartiré más imagenes.
> 
> http://i59.tinypic.com/1zpr70l.jpg
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el proyecto. Si tienes algun diagrama del diseño final del VCO me vendria barbaro. Yo por mi cuenta estoy utilizando un pll LMX2326 programado con un PIC16F877A. Estoy buscando un Vco que me pueda ofrecer frecuencias desde los 150 Mhz hasta los 300 Mhz aproximadamente.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 9, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Mira está página...

http://194.75.38.69/products/vco_pic_linear.shtml


Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2015)

mdptweety dijo:


> Muy bueno el proyecto. Si tienes algun diagrama del diseño final del VCO me vendria barbaro. Yo por mi cuenta estoy utilizando un pll LMX2326 programado con un PIC16F877A. Estoy buscando un Vco que me pueda ofrecer frecuencias desde los 150 Mhz hasta los 300 Mhz aproximadamente.


Hola a todos , caro Don mdptweety te recomendo altamente visitar ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/ ,o mejor aun : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm en el seguramente hay lo VCO que buscas y mucho mas aun  en temas de RF  
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mdptweety (Sep 9, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don mdptweety te recomendo altamente visitar ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/ ,o mejor aun : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm en el seguramente hay lo VCO que buscas y mucho mas aun  en temas de RF
> !Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Daniel, efectivamente encontre un tipo de VCO llamado Vackar que no conocia:

http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/High_Freq.../High_Frequency_VCO_Design_and_Schematics.htm

Es muy interesante, trabaja con baja tension de sintonia y ofrece una mejor respuesta en frecuencia con un mejor rango que los osciladores Colpitts


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 10, 2015)

hola mdptweety , estas usando un ciruito parecido a este en el pll ,



mdptweety estas usando un circuito parecido a este  en el pll , el problema con el lm2316 y el pic son los cristals que hay que usar , no son standar,



como oscilador usaria el que usa m31 , o el que pasaron mas arriba  de un pll de 50mw


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 13, 2015)

Finalmente les dejo el RAR donde podrán encontrar el diagrama esquemático del transmisor/oscilador para 300 MHz. Mis sinceras disculpas por haber postergado tanto tiempo la subida, pero aquí está. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9WnzLP9ASh4bm9oUHcxOTNHOFU/view?usp=sharing

Por ahora no le he acoplado ninguna antena, no tiene ninguna salida de RF, pero estaré trabajando en eso próximamente para que el acople de señal no produzca inestabilidad o desviaciones importantes en la frecuencia.

Si tienen algún reparo respecto al esquema o mejoras que se puedan realizar, favor de hacerlo saber en el tema para así mejorar el diseño y finalmente poder concebir un circuito 100% funcional. No he visto ningún diagrama sobre transmisores de 300 MHz en internet, y la idea es que entre todos podamos publicar un diagrama que le sirva a todos quienes quieran incursionarse en la UHF. Lo ideal sería poder acoplar un PLL, ¿qué tal iría un sintetizador como el Vero (con integrados lógicos) con prescaler, para saltos de 100 KHz? 

Dejo en claro (sobre todo para algunos que lucran con estos circuitos) que el diseño es para *FINES EXPERIMENTALES*. Con esto pretendo lograr salir un poco del secretismo que hay respecto a ''propiedad intelectual de diseños electrónicos''.

Saludos, y buen fin de semana.


_*Corrección:* R2 tiene un valor de 10K, no de 15K como aparece en el diagrama. Eso! _


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola. al principio esta un pll tx-rx , que es el mas facil de hacer porque  tiene pll  y  preescaler facil de conseguir , parecido al pll del M31 , y tambiern esta la placa  de impreso.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 14, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> Hola. al principio esta un pll tx-rx , que es el mas facil de hacer porque  tiene pll  y  preescaler facil de conseguir , parecido al pll del M31 , y tambiern esta la placa  de impreso.



Mi no entender...


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 15, 2015)

en la  1ra pagina esta lo que te digo sobre la contruccion del pll

Pll Tx 250-330 mhz


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 26, 2016)

Mañana subiré un post sobre un pequeño pero poderoso radioenlace que acabo de diseñar y terminar. No posee PLL, pero como usé placa doble faz de fibra y apantallamiento para el oscilador, no se corre absolutamente nada (salvo que la temperatura afecta los valores de los componentes, pero si utilizan componentes de calidad... mejor aún). Debe estar dando unos 50mW y con un simple dipolo he logrado enlazar a 1 km con señal perfecta (línea de visión directa totalmente despejada). Utiliza los transistores C3356, S9018 y BFR96 como etapa de salida.

Saludos!


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 28, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> No me había acordado de responder:
> 
> Qué hardware se utiliza para convertir el TS desde USB a DVB-S? Qué modulación debe tener el modulador, AM o FM?


Se utiliza un modulo UART doble y un PIC dS33
Es modulacion de fase, es como si fuera una modulación en frecuencia, lo que se ve es que la portadora salta hacia arriba y hacia abajo de la frecuencia central, ésta incluso puede estar ausente cuando las señales I & Q están en fase, aqui dejo un video donde se ve lo que pasa cuando se modula la portadora que es generada por un cristal de 70MHz(muy bajo ruido de fase)




Aqui la portadora se modula con las señales I&Q a un SR=1000 y es de una Radio Digital Pirata, audio a 48Khz, estereo y 256Kbps
Saludos
Americo


----------



## munenito (Feb 11, 2016)

HAhíy está, un equipo radio enlace


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 11, 2016)

que raro que no tenga doble faz con plano a tierra las plaquetas, todos los enlaces 
de buena calidad lo tienen , sino se meten rudios


----------



## munenito (Feb 11, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:


> que raro que no tenga doble faz con plano a tierra las plaquetas, todos los enlaces
> de buena calidad lo tienen , sino se meten rudios



La clabe es en oscilador  300 mhz y ese circuito esta clinicamente probado cero ruido  sonido nitidoooo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 12, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:


> que raro que no tenga doble faz con plano a tierra las plaquetas, todos los enlaces
> de buena calidad lo tienen , sino se meten rudios



Actualmente estoy restaurando un enlace de 10W marca Al***om (Chileno), y pucha que ha sido un verdadero dolor de cabeza para mí el poder quitarle el persistente zumbido que se cola en transmisión. No es problema de fuente, simplemente se mete RF por algún lado... la placa del PLL tiene una sola cara y la disposición de los componentes anda por cualquier lado, totalmente inapropiado para UHF.

Más encima, el oscilador se corre de frecuencia ante el más mínimo intruseo en la circuitería.

Al parecer el oscilador de Munenito no posee ruidos al tener placa doble faz y disposición muy cercana de componentes.  En mis pruebas con TX para UHF, la única solución para prevenir ruidos  e inestabilidad de frecuencia ha sido blindar y recontrablindar el oscilador.


----------



## munenito (Feb 12, 2016)

Debe ser con transistor tiene un ruido infernal esos vilches y alexcom y macer son un  desastre un ruido i*n*fernal *z*unbido de fuente saca foto de tu oscilador te digo q*ue* cosa es


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Actualmente estoy restaurando un enlace de 10W marca Al***om (Chileno), y pucha que ha sido un verdadero dolor de cabeza para mí el poder quitarle el persistente zumbido que se cola en transmisión. No es problema de fuente, simplemente se mete RF por algún lado... la placa del PLL tiene una sola cara y la disposición de los componentes anda por cualquier lado, totalmente inapropiado para UHF.
> 
> Más encima, el oscilador se corre de frecuencia ante el más mínimo intruseo en la circuitería.
> 
> Al parecer el oscilador de Munenito no posee ruidos al tener placa doble faz y disposición muy cercana de componentes.  En mis pruebas con TX para UHF, la única solución para prevenir ruidos  e inestabilidad de frecuencia ha sido blindar y recontrablindar el oscilador.


Hola a todos , seguramente ese TX no es piltado por un  PLL eso debido a el correr en frequenzia cuando es tocado de algun modo.
Sacar zunbidos molestos generados en un proyecto malo elaborado es una tarea realmente dificil y muy molesta , una dica es hacer blindagens a partir de hojas sacadas de latas de leche Nido , afortunadamente esas hojas estañan muy facilmente y son sensillas de moldar (trabajar) , las conecciones de audio y alimentación deben sener hechas atraves de capacitores pasamuros (desacople de RF) y tanbien es muy bien venido lo uso generoso de "beads" (perlas) de ferrite en todos los hilos de alimentación y audio para desacople de RF de todos estagios del transmissor .
Asi la sugerencia es blindar bien lo estagio oscilador y tanbien lo paso final de 10Watts , tenga en mente que la RF es igual a agua , vaza y causa muchas dolores de cabeza , jajajajajajajajajaja.
!Suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 12, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , seguramente ese TX no es piltado por un  PLL eso debido a el correr en frequenzia cuando es tocado de algun modo.
> Sacar zunbidos molestos generados en un proyecto malo elaborado es una tarea realmente dificil y muy molesta , una dica es hacer blindagens a partir de hojas sacadas de latas de leche Nido , afortunadamente esas hojas estañan muy facilmente y son sensillas de moldar (trabajar) , las conecciones de audio y alimentación deben sener hechas atraves de capacitores pasamuros (desacople de RF) y tanbien es muy bien venido lo uso generoso de "beads" (perlas) de ferrite en todos los hilos de alimentación y audio para desacople de RF de todos estagios del transmissor .
> Asi la sugerencia es blindar bien lo estagio oscilador y tanbien lo paso final de 10Watts , tenga en mente que la RF es igual a agua , vaza y causa muchas dolores de cabeza , jajajajajajajajajaja.
> !Suerte en los desahollos !
> ...



Hola don Daniel Lopes, la verdad es que ese TX posee un sintetizador basado en un MC145151P2 y un prescaler (el cual no me acuerdo que número posee en este momento, pero creo que es de la línea de los MB...). El TX en sí funciona, pero me ha costado mucho reducir el zumbido, aún así con carga fantasma. El PLL en cuestión es como este, con la salvedad que la versión que aparece en la imagen es para VHF.







El zumbido tiende a ser aún más fuerte cuando el módulo de potencia (RA13H3340M) lo tengo trabajando a máxima potencia. He logrado reducirlo un poco usando condensadores pasamuro en la cajita de aluminio que lo contiene, conectores con buen aterrizaje y cables de PTFE de alta calidad tanto para la salida de RF de la placa hacia el módulo (RG400) como para la entrada de audio, pero aún no logro eliminarlo del todo. Hasta traté de ponerle los famosos ''beads'' de ferrita pero pareciera que el zumbido se vuelve aún peor. Ni contar que el sintetizador se vuelve loco! Dependiendo de lo que esté haciendo con la placa, éste se desengancha o simplemente pasa por alto la fundamental.

Me tiene vuelto loco! y me ha costado varias noches de desvelo pensando en que herejía debo hacer para sacarle el ruido jaja 

Aún estoy medio indeciso, pues me queda un mes de vacaciones fuera de mi ciudad y el equipo no es mío (aunque dudo que me lo vuelvan a pedir, es medio viejito y estaba muy intervenido y oxidado por dentro), y varias veces se me ha pasado por la mente hacerle ingeniería inversa para rediseñar la placa y montarla como corresponde, con PCB de fibra de vidrio doble cara y blindajes, componentes del oscilador con contactos muy cortos, pistas cortas, etc. No le veo mucho futuro a la actual placa que ahora posee...

Cuando fabriqué el TX que posteé en el tópic vecino, siempre tuve como premisa lo que Daniel mencionó: blindaje para el oscilador, placa doble cara y pistas muy cortas. El resultado fue evidente: una portadora muy limpia, estable y sin zumbidos en UHF. Existe una pequeña deriva de frecuencia principalmente provocada por la temperatura, algo totalmente solucionable reemplazando los componentes por otros de mayor calidad a los que utilicé, principalmente condensadores.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola don Daniel Lopes, la verdad es que ese TX posee un sintetizador basado en un MC145151P2 y un prescaler (el cual no me acuerdo que número posee en este momento, pero creo que es de la línea de los MB...). El TX en sí funciona, pero me ha costado mucho reducir el zumbido, aún así con carga fantasma. El PLL en cuestión es como este, con la salvedad que la versión que aparece en la imagen es para VHF.
> 
> http://www.stipe.co.cl/plluhf_archivos/image002.jpg
> 
> ...


Bueno si lo PLL si vuelve loco muy facilmente eso es debido a un bajissimo aislamiento entre lo oscilador VCO y lo paso final , la dica es : blindar muuuuuuuuyyyy  bien lo VCO , desacople con capacitores pasamuros todos hilos de alimentación , audio y tensión de control del varicap  , perlas de ferrite en todos hilos ya aclarados  y enpleye atenuadores resistivos en la salida de RF del VCO  do tipo "PI Grego" o tipo "T" diseñados para andar en 50 ohmios y pasos amplificadores de modo recuperar la atenuación que fue adicionda en lo camiño de RF del VCO .
La idea es "aislar"  lo maximo que possible lo paso VCO del paso final , lo atenuador resistivo mas lo amplificador enpleyado para recuperar la atenuación agregada hace bien esa función de aislador . Ejenplo agregue un atenuador resistivo  tipo Pi Grego de 10 dB en la salida de RF del VCO ,en seguida adicione un paso amplificador transistorizado de tanbiem 10 dB de modo recuperar la atenuación , eso seguramente ayuda lo PLL tornarse menos nervioso y propenso a zunbidos molestos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Feb 13, 2016)

Aunque le cambien todo no le van a sacar el ruido porque 
Ese oscilador es con ruido y aunque lo blinden con caja de plomo no pueden  sacarle el ruido....  El pll con fet con j310 es super vajo ruido....  Y no tiene cero ruido. Una vez vi un pll de marcelo muños igual tenia ruido un poquito.y era de doble fax.esos alexcom son muy malos yo tengo de eso en mi talller coml 18 pll la gente le compran no tienen idea q*ue* ese producto es muy malo........


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2016)

Bueno entiendo entonses que lo proyecto del "Alexcom" es "puebre" o malo diseñado  , asi  ?? serias possible subir fotos del y si possible su diagrama esquemactico de como ese fue diseñado ?? (engineria reversa sirve muy bien ).
Dese modo es mas facil estudiar lo que puede si pasar y generar sugerencias de modo quitar lo problema (mismo que sea para diminuir las molestias ) .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 13, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno entiendo entonses que lo proyecto del "Alexcom" es "puebre" o malo diseñado  , asi  ?? serias possible subir fotos del y si possible su diagrama esquemactico de como ese fue diseñado ?? (engineria reversa sirve muy bien ).
> Dese modo es mas facil estudiar lo que puede si pasar y generar sugerencias de modo quitar lo problema (mismo que sea para diminuir las molestias ) .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Apenas esté de regreso en mi casa me haré el tiempo de hacer ingeniería inversa al PLL para así analizarlo mejor, pues ahora ando en la capital vacacionando. 

La verdad es que no entiendo qué tanta promoción le hace Munenito al oscilador con FET... si el oscilador está diseñado como corresponde, sea con FET o BJT, no debiera tener ruido alguno. El ruido es sólo realimentación de RF o impedancia de salida en el oscilador distinta de 50 Ohm.

Hablando de J310 y UHF, acabo de encontrar esto.






Saludos a todos.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 13, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> La verdad es que no entiendo qué tanta promoción le hace Munenito al oscilador con FET... si el oscilador está diseñado como corresponde, sea con FET o BJT, no debiera tener ruido alguno. El ruido es sólo realimentación de RF o impedancia de salida en el oscilador distinta de 50 Ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece a mi que el problema radica en que se mete parte de la rf de la etapa de potencia en el vco. no creo que sea tan malo ese pll,parece un clon del M31,y esos son cero ruido,y no usan pasachasis ni blindajes ni nada. Despues subo una foto interior de el excitador bonaerense,asi ven que es algo recontrasimple que funciona.


----------



## munenito (Feb 13, 2016)

No tienes idea amigo todos los equipos rvr elenos sintec traen j310 por eso no tienen ruido en la banda 300 mhz
Y los transistores son *h*orribles en banda 300 mhz yo probado osciladores echisos son malossssssssss con tr





elgriego dijo:


> Me parece a mi que el problema radica en que se mete parte de la rf de la etapa de potencia en el vco. no creo que sea tan malo ese pll,parece un clon del M31,y esos son cero ruido,y no usan pasachasis ni blindajes ni nada. Despues subo una foto interior de el excitador bonaerense,asi ven que es algo recontrasimple que funciona.



como te digo  tengo  muchos pll alexcom  y lo reemplasado por estos  los reacondicionado 
y quedan cero ruido y sin niun detalle los con transistores son malo *con los* fet  son expectaculares


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 13, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> No tienes idea amigo todos los equipos rvr elenos sintec traen j310 por eso no tienen ruido en la banda 300 mhz
> Y los transistores son orribles en banda 300 mhz yo probado osciladores echisos son malossssssssss con tr
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm...sería cosa de probar. El lunes voy a intentar conseguir el J310 aca en Santiago e intentaré bajar a 300 MHz el VCO que postee arriba. 

Una duda: tengo muchos Mosfet doble puerta botados por ahí... ¿Servirán como reemplazo de un mosfet normal utilizando sólo una de sus puertas?

Aprovecho además de subir una foto del PLL que encontré en el celular...


----------



## munenito (Feb 14, 2016)

El fet j310 no vas a intalarlo en pll de alexcom porque no te va funcionar  y el j310 no tiene remplazo con otro numero 
Tengo un pll de db electronica q*ue* tiene un fet bfr91 y ese es de banda ancha y suena ful de bien lo voy a tratar de copiar gun dia como me queda.......  Pero no tengo mas q*ue* esooooo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 14, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> El fet j310 no vas a intalarlo en pll de alexcom porque no te va funcionar  y el j310 no tiene remplazo con otro numero
> Tengo un pll de db electronica q tiene un fet bfr91 y ese es de banda ancha y suena ful de bien lo voy a tratar de copiar gun dia como me queda.......  Pero no tengo mas q esooooo



Por supuesto que el fet no va a calzar en el Alexcom, la idea es hacer el circuito que pillé más arriba y bajarlo de 400 MHz a 300 MHz. 

Aunque siendo más realista, también me atrevería a hacer de nuevo la placa del Alexcom, pues no me convence la forma en que los componentes estan puestos, sobre todo en el oscilador....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> El fet j310 no vas a intalarlo en pll de alexcom porque no te va funcionar  y el j310 no tiene remplazo con otro numero
> Tengo un pll de db electronica q*ue* tiene un fet bfr91 y ese es de banda ancha y suena ful de bien lo voy a tratar de copiar gun dia como me queda.......  Pero no tengo mas q*ue* esooooo


Descurpe Don munenito , pero desafortunadamente estas equivocado cuando aclaras que lo transistor que  (bfr91) es un FET , ese en realidad es  un Bipolar NPN  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Feb 15, 2016)

Ese oscilador q*ue* posteaste hay lo vi funcionando en radio enlace de mi ciudad pero en un receptor y anda decente..
Hay subi un pll de banda ancha de un db electronica y funciona ful cero ruido y perfectoooooo


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 17, 2016)

esta es mi placa de recepcion de enlace 220-250 mhz


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 17, 2016)

Consulta para los entendidos: ¿alguien ha visto o ha trabajado con algún TX de 300 Mc que use un oscilador con MPF102? Pues en Santiago fue el único FET que pude conseguir, y tengo ganas de probar un oscilador UHF con él.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 17, 2016)

en vhf yo use en osciladores pll el mpf102 o el bf245 en remplazo del j310


----------



## munenito (Feb 18, 2016)

No el mpf 102 yo lo instale  no sirbe y el bf245 tambien lo 
Instale el no tiene el resultado esperado el que tiene j310 rschile  hay los compro.  Y todos lo equipos osciladores de uhf son de 300 mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:
			
		

> yo tube que blindar todo en una copia mala del M31 , para sacarle el ruido  que tenia , paso la foto de
> l sintetizador  que tube que blindar , el j310 yo lo reemplace con el BF245 en osciladores


Hola caro Don elektrocom ,?? acaso tienes lo diagrama esquemactico dese PLL ??.
Se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias conpartir ese diagrama aca en lo Foro ??
!Muchas gracias de antemano !
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 19, 2016)

Buenos dias ,nunca fabricaron un equipo que doble en la etapa final.  Por ej hacemos un pll en 150Mhz y duplicamos en la ultima etapa.



Saludetes.


----------



## munenito (Feb 19, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos dias ,nunca fabricaron un equipo que doble en la etapa final.  Por ej hacemos un pll en 150Mhz y duplicamos en la ultima etapa.:
> 
> Si una vez arme uno con triplicador la frecuencia estaba en 75 mhz  por 4 igual 300 mhz pero me llebava dias en ajustarlo....... Y los ruidos para que decir pero se lograba dejarlo vastante bien.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> elgriego dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenos dias ,nunca fabricaron un equipo que doble en la etapa final.  Por ej hacemos un pll en 150Mhz y duplicamos en la ultima etapa.:
> ...


----------



## siracom (Feb 21, 2016)

Muneito, que fet ocupas en los vco de 300 mhz?


----------



## munenito (Feb 21, 2016)

el triplicador teniamos que   estar 4 dias   enclabando frecuencia y cosas asi daniel lopes    asi era antes 
 y siracom si en todo ocupo  300 mhz  J310 de superficie...


----------



## siracom (Feb 21, 2016)

OK, Munenito, habria que probar con este Fet.


----------



## munenito (Feb 22, 2016)

Hay le dejos uno planos del rvr oscilador receptor etapa moduladora con ca3189


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> el triplicador teniamos que   estar 4 dias   enclabando frecuencia y cosas asi daniel lopes    asi era antes
> y siracom si en todo ocupo  300 mhz  J310 de superficie...



Entiendo gastas 1 dia de trabajo para ayustar cada harmonico    .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.



munenito dijo:


> Hay le dejos uno planos del rvr oscilador receptor etapa moduladora con ca3189


!Lastima que son fotos de baja calidad casi no es possiver veer correctamente  os valores de los conponentes nin como els  son conectados , un escaner de las hojas originales serian muy bienvenidas !  .
Hasta onde se lo CI CA3189 es un Demodulador FM por cuadratura   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Feb 25, 2016)

tiene toda la razon amigo jajajaajajajajaja llebava triplicador  jajajajaaja  les dejo uno planos  del db electronica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> tiene toda la razon amigo jajajaajajajajaja llebava triplicador  jajajajaaja  les dejo uno planos  del db electronica


Hola munenito , muy interesante tu aporte , pero si possible suba los escaners del original , fotos desafortunadamente  dejan a desear porque sienpre falta algo o algun detalle y nin sienpre es possible veer todo correctamente  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Feb 26, 2016)

No tengo scaners amigo es unico que tengoooooo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2016)

Entiendo ,es una lastima pero quizaz en  tienpos mejores sea possible hacer........
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 27, 2016)

A los amigos interesados en el tema,ojala les sea util, saludos
Moises Calderon


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2016)

moises calderon dijo:


> A los amigos interesados en el tema,ojala les sea util, saludos
> Moises Calderon


!!!!!Muchas gracias por ese aporte Don moises calderon !!!!! ,sin dudas  muy rico todo el !!!!!!!!!!
Haora se no for pedir mucho , ?? podrias subir lo TX STL ?? 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 28, 2016)

!!!!!Muchas gracias por ese aporte Don moises calderon !!!!! ,sin dudas muy rico todo el !!!!!!!!!!
Haora se no for pedir mucho , ?? podrias subir lo TX STL ?? 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.

Amigo Daniel, buscare en mis archivos el manual solicitado, ojala lo encuentre y con gusto subire al foro, saludos,
Moises Calderon


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola, en un revoleo conseguí un monocanal telefónico (¿marca long line?) que trabaja por encima de los 300mhz. Los osciladores (los de los transmisores y los receptores) son a cristal y tienen etapas multiplicadoras. Está todo hecho de manera muy simple pero prolija en placas de una sola cara. No hay blindajes entre etapas ni entre las placas e incluso el transformador de alimentación está ubicado junto al conector de la antena. Será que solo presenta 5w a la salida, pero no tiene ruidos de ningún tipo, ni en el audio, ni en el espectro... funciona muy bien. Como en todo, hay mucho cuento comercial, muchos aprendemos por razonamientos y experiencia propia y ajena y muchos se dedican a poner palos en la rueda, lo que seguramente se debe a querer cuidar su quintita...

Supongo que el problema de DavidGuetta, puede provenir de que se "ven" demasiado las atapas amplificadoras con el oscilador (blindarlas es una prueba útil), también puede ser el pll (hacer trabajar el oscilador libre es una prueba útil), y ni hablar de la fuente de alimentación.. reemplazar el conjunto puente rectificador y capacitores es lo más normal... y si tiene regulador serie, comprobar su estado (aunque sea a transistores... un corto que destruya los transistores de la fuente, la suele dejar entregando la tensión que le ingresa al regulador)... y si hay óxido... a limpiar... si hace falta levantar todos los componentes y lijar la placa, es parte del laburo... todo lo que presente dudas, se reemplaza... más en el caso de potenciómetros, condensadores variables, etc. Estos suelen ser los criterios con los yo trabajo normalmente y suele ser un buen punto de partida.


----------



## munenito (Mar 27, 2016)

hola señores les presento  un  enlace macer  su tegnologia vastante buena. pero tiene ruido y pitos  en el enclabe  y tiene una respuesta  menos 100 DB   medido con maquina ....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> hola señores les presento  un  enlace macer  su tegnologia vastante buena. pero tiene ruido y pitos  en el enclabe  y tiene una respuesta  menos 100 DB   medido con maquina ....


???????? Acaso hay los planos de montagen (diagramas esquemacticos) disponibles  ?????????
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## siracom (Mar 27, 2016)

los equipos macer fueron muy buenos en su epoca, hoy ya no los fabrica con la misma calidad,


----------



## munenito (Mar 27, 2016)

Ese alexcom le copio todo a macer el pll y el receptor pero tiene ruido.  No son muy buenosssss......  Los de electrohertz son muy buenosss


----------



## munenito (Abr 13, 2016)

saque una foto del  receptor alexcom asi los arma y los entrega  y no quiere responder por las garantias .... y la calidad de trabajo es  malo


----------



## miguelus (Abr 14, 2016)

Sal U2


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 9, 2016)

ok, me parecia, porque yo probe tambien con placas transmisoras parecidas a estas y y me entraba ruido  y con fuente switching segun como colocaba los cable de alimentacion se iva el ruido , tambien blinde el oscilador del pll, para mas seguridad, yo el plano a tierra se lo hacia de esta forma, de un lado el impreso qde las conecciones y del otro dejo todo completo en cobre, despues agujereo y del lado de tierra, le agrando o saco el cobre de  los agujeros con una mecha de 3 mm,  no se si vos lo haces asi o pones la serigrafia con el plano a tierra,  saludos


----------



## munenito (Ago 7, 2016)

El futuro pll db electronica para copiarlo fulll



Hay un receptor de enlace q*UE* se hacian año atrás y no tenía pll tenían un sintonizador de auto y andaban desenteee  
Este receptor lleva 17 años trabajando en una emisora.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> El futuro pll db electronica para copiarlo fulll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 7, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> El futuro pll db electronica para copiarlo fulll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por las fotos se ve que este equipo utiliza cristal multiplicado, por lo que la señal generada es muy limpia, debido al bajo ruido de fase que presenta un oscilador a cristal en comparación con un circuito PLL.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2016)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Por las fotos se ve que este equipo utiliza cristal multiplicado, por lo que la señal generada es muy limpia, debido al bajo ruido de fase que presenta un oscilador a cristal en comparación con un circuito PLL.


Mirando mejor pudemos veer que en realidad ese cristal multiplicado por "n" es un oscilador local que cuando batido con lo sinal recebido por la antena  crea una "FI" en la misma banda de FM broadcasting  que es sintonizada por un tuner sacado de un viejo radio analogico para coches , lastima que ese tuner no es sintetizado.    
mas una ves estamos elocubrando algo basados en fotos , nada de planos , diagramas esquemacticos , valores de conponentes , etc..........   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Oct 13, 2016)

Estimados; 
Hace tiempo tuve una radio FM y necesitaba un enlace, tenia una caja de 02 micrófono inalámbrico de VHF (230-270 MHZ) con sus respectivos micrófonos marca GLOBALINK, lo único que hice fue desarmar el casco de uno de los micrófonos y colocarlo en una caja para luego instalar el codificador estéreo y aumentarle la potencia (2W), al receptor no tuve que hacerle ninguna modificación  y trabajo excelente. Claro que tuve que hacer 02 antenas Yagui para que enlace mejor. 
Este tipo de micrófonos tienen una buena estabilidad porque trabajan con cristal y su costo es bajo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 14, 2016)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> Estimados;
> Hace tiempo tuve una radio FM y necesitaba un enlace, tenia una caja de 02 micrófono inalámbrico de VHF (230-270 MHZ) con sus respectivos micrófonos marca GLOBALINK, lo único que hice fue desarmar el casco de uno de los micrófonos y colocarlo en una caja para luego instalar el codificador estéreo y aumentarle la potencia (2W), al receptor no tuve que hacerle ninguna modificación  y trabajo excelente. Claro que tuve que hacer 02 antenas Yagui para que enlace mejor.
> Este tipo de micrófonos tienen una buena estabilidad porque trabajan con cristal y su costo es bajo.



Digame estimado, y la frecuencia que empleas para ese link es legal en Perú?, no requieres acaso un permiso para usar esa porción del espectro?
Es una duda que tengo
Ya veo que eres de Perú, como yo, cuidado que te cae el MTC y se lleva todo tus equipos!!!
Saludos


----------



## JAVIZHO (Oct 14, 2016)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Digame estimado, y la frecuencia que empleas para ese link es legal en Perú?, no requieres acaso un permiso para usar esa porción del espectro?
> Es una duda que tengo
> Ya veo que eres de Perú, como yo, cuidado que te cae el MTC y se lleva todo tus equipos!!!
> Saludos



Como he dicho anteriormente, "tuve una emisora", lo que estoy tratando que entiendan es que hay equipos de la banda de 300 ya fabricados, de bajo costo. Respecto a lo del MTC, si es necesario tener licencia, tienen que tramitarla y pagar un derecho por el uso del campo electromagnético.


----------



## chevitron (Oct 16, 2016)

esos receptores estan echos con el integrado ta2003 de ultra bajo costo.. se podria hacer un receptor hasta 300mhz con ese integrado y es super sencillo, y del pll no se preocupen se le puede poner un diodo varicap para auto sintonía...


----------



## djtony2010 (Dic 6, 2016)

Buenas algunos del foro tendra el diseño de uno final con tu transmisor y su receptor ??
Gracias... Y saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Dic 6, 2016)

el problema que el TA2003 no sirve para un enlace porque tiene poco ancho de banda, no puede recibir la señal MPX ,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:


> el problema que el TA2003 no sirve para un enlace porque tiene poco ancho de banda, no puede recibir la señal MPX ,


Hola a todos , caro Don elektrocom yo personalmente NO veo problemas algun en enpleyar un CI TA2003 para demodular un senal MPX , basta elegir los correctos conponentes "R y C" del filtro de deenfasis  en la salida de audio y listo.
La banda pasante de RF es definida por lo filtro ceramico en la entrada del amplificador / limitador de FI , la demodulación FM es hecha por cuadratura y esa enpleya un resonador ceramico de 10.7Mhz , como es ceramico ese tiene un bajo factor de mérito "Q" , asi puede SI demodular una banda ancha (MPX) sin problemas. 
Es nesesario solamente  tener mucho  cuidado con los valores de los conponentes del  filtro "R y C" que hay despues na la salida de audio (deenfasis) , eses conponentes tienen que sener elegidos de modo que su frequenzia de corte NO moleste lo sinal bandas ancha MPX.   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Dic 7, 2016)

ok Daniel a los datos, yo basaba mi comentario con respecto al TA2003 , en lo comentado por otra persona en el foro, que decia , que lo habia probado, y no se podria demodular mpx , por el poco ancho de banda, entonces segun vos , reformando la salida se podria llegar sin inconveniente a recibir mpx , saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:


> ok Daniel a los datos, yo basaba mi comentario con respecto al TA2003 , en lo comentado por otra persona en el foro, que decia , que lo habia probado, y no se podria demodular mpx , por el poco ancho de banda, entonces segun vos , reformando la salida se podria llegar sin inconveniente a recibir mpx , saludos


Ese conpañero que no logro hacer funcionar a contento lo circuito seguramente  si olvido de canbiar los valores del circuito "R y C" del deenfasis (ese diseñado para andar en "Mono" , Frequenzia de corte en 75uSeg.)  que hay en la salida de audio del CI TA2003.    
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alvaritos (Dic 26, 2016)

Disculpen mi falta de conocimiento  de computadoras y sus cosas pero quisiera compartirles algunas imagenes de un radioenlace en 230mhz que funciona muy bien. Como hago para enviarles las fotos de las placas????.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2016)

Fijate aqui


----------



## juanpa2005 (Mar 8, 2017)

hola elektrocom, sera que podrías subir el esquemático en eagle el .sh de PLL TX 250 330 MHz 50mW sencillo DIP definitivo seria de gran ayuda muchas gracias saludos...


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 10, 2017)

hola Juampa no es diseño mio el enlace de 50 mw , es de otra persona que lo puso al principio de tema, y como nadie se fija en los chat anteriores yo lo puse de nuevo, fijate mas atras, saludos


----------



## lechagua (Abr 3, 2017)

munenito dijo:


> HAhíy está, un equipo radio enlace



Hola estimado munenito.
Que numero tiene el circuito integrado dentro del círculo rojo?


```

```

Me regalaron un aparato de esos pero me dijo que tenia que comprar ese chip ya que no lo tiene porque quebraron sus patitas. me dicen que este aparato sirve para recibir el audio del otro aparato que manda la musica que es el complemento. es como un alargador sin cables. me dieron 2 antenitas. 
estoy en santiago y quiero aprovechar de comprar lo que falta para dejar funcional y usarlo en una radio de 100 watt del mismo fabricante de los otros aparatos para enviar la musica a un cerrito que tengo en el patio.
Quedo agradecido


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 7, 2017)

lechagua dijo:


> Hola estimado munenito.
> Que numero tiene el circuito integrado dentro del círculo rojo?
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, aparece algún número en el borde del circuito integrado? Probablemente sea el demodulador/detector de frecuencia intermedia. Sin ese CI el receptor no va a servir de mucho. 
En Santiago, donde se pueden encontrar componentes de esa naturaleza es en San Diego, casi al llegar a Av. Matta viniendo de norte a sur. Un local recomendadísimo por experiencia personal es electrónica Ibarra, y en el costado derecho del mismo hay otro local bien surtido que no recuerdo el nombre.

PD y Off Topic: Por lo que veo, el receptor lo fabricó Electro Hertz (Munenito). Los Alexcom usan el CA3089. En la casa tengo una placa guardada, pero la recepción es tan sucia que finalmente la tengo para sacar componentes. Ante eso, funciona mucho mejor mi receptor SDR USB que compré por 15 mil pesos por internet...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo arriesgo decir que ese CI es un TA7130P 
Pero hay que verificar si las conecciones acuerdan .
! Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chikotekno (Jun 27, 2017)

munenito dijo:


> El futuro pll db electronica para copiarlo fulll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese receptor, lo tuve por acá tambien, de marca "Hitrachi", si bien es cierto funcionaba relativamente bien, tenia problemas de estabilidad en los dias de verano, con el calor se corria el sintonizador de auto, otro problema fue que en un sitio con varias emisoras cualquier intermodulación en la planta lo afectaba directamente.


----------



## kuesco (Mar 10, 2018)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Saludos a todos. Aquí les dejo las imágenes de las tarjetas de enlace en la banda de 300 MHz que estoy aun puliendo. Una de ellas es la PLL de transmisión, la otra es la PLL del receptor mas el demodulador, y finalmente la tarjeta pequeña, se trata de el amplificador RF de recepcion. Voy a subir mas adelante información adicional para que puedan armar y de paso podamos seguir evolucionando este proyecto.


Hola amigo, al fin tienes los diagramas de éste TX en 300Mhz para que los subas y compartas


----------



## kuesco (Mar 10, 2018)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Aquí les envío el esquema del receptor heterodino que incluye la etapa de RF y el demodulador. Aunque parece fácil, lleva cierto trabajo ponerlo a punto, así que les sugiero tengan paciencia y si necesitan explicación adicional, solo escriban sus dudas. Es posible que haya que dividir este montaje en 2 partes, una que tenga la sección PLL y demodulador, y otra que es la del amplificador selectivo de RF, ya que en los ensayos prácticos, descubrí que al diseñar una sola tarjeta con todo el circuito, me producía problemas de estabilidad en la recepción, ademas es conveniente blindar esta sección de RF para evitar al máximo captación de señales no deseadas o de intermodulación.
> 
> Finalmente, me gustaría que alguien que le guste programar PIC´S, pudiera ayudarnos en el diseño del display y la selección de frecuencia con los clasicos botones arriba, abajo, enter; eso le da un aspecto mas profesional al proyecto.
> 
> Suerte y espero comentarios y sugerencias. Un abrazo desde Colombia!


 
Hola Van der Ziel estube chequeando estos diagramas y hay transistores como t3 , t4 , t5 que no se saben cuales son. me podrias decir ?


----------



## radium98 (Mar 24, 2018)

kuesco dijo:


> Hi [USER = 67773] Van der Ziel [/ USER] was checking these diagrams and there are transistors like t3, t4, t5 that are not known what they are. Could you tell me  [/ QUOTE]



Donde esta el plan ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Donde esta el plan ?


!Veer post #10 , suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola, a pesar de que este tema lleva meses de inactividad, quería compartir lo que vengo probando. En principio quería simplemente amplificar el tx de un micrófono inalambrico vhf, pero luego me di cuenta que hay otras soluciones más prácticas y convenientes, así que dejando de lado el transmisor, puse toda mi atención en  el receptor. Éste tiene un cd2003gp, con muy pocos componentes asociados, y una etapa de compresión de audio, tal vez muy elaborada para lo que es, pero que debí saltar debido a que no dejaba pasar correctamente el audio de las emisoras comerciales.

Sin dar más vueltas, lo que hice fue quitar el cristal del oscilador local del receptor (y su resistencia en paralelo), cuya frecuencia es tres veces menor a la que corresponde a la frcuencia que se pretende recibi (y considerando obviamente los 10.7Mhz de frecuencia intermedia), e ingresé señal de un oscilador controlado por PLL, pero que no es la tercera parte, si no la mitad, que para el caso es lo mismo.

La frecuencia recibida es entonces la que se ve en el frecuencímetro, multiplicada por dos y a la que se le debe sumar 10.7 Mhz.

Si bien el receptor tiene un pequeño filtro pasabanda en la entrada de antena, y su capacidad de recepción me soprendió, debido a que las emisiones recibidas en el video que adjinto corresponden a equipos de unos 10w, ubicados a no menos de 1km de donde yo estaba y todos hacen uso de antenas direccionales (que apuntan para otro lado), y yo no tenía más antena que un pedacito de cable, queda ver como se comportará compartiendo el lugar de.montaje con antenas que sí manejen potencia.

Aquí les dejo un video mostrando el funcionamiento.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola...Tu sabes la realidad del espectro en tu zona pero da la casualidad que 116.6 - 10.7 = 105.1MHz, la segunda 105.9, etc. 

Puede ser que el receptor al tener muy pobre selectividad en la etapa de antena/mezcladora este tomando la diferencia del VCO que le pusiste(sobre todo si la señal es fuerte) y no este tomando la multiplicación.

No estoy diciendo que esto sea así, solo observo eso como explicación probable a lo que muestras.

Recuerda que los "milagros" solo existen en muy acotados casos y es por que no tiene aun una explicación lógica.  

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Comprendo lo que decis, pero insisto, esas frecuencias corresponden a los transportes de programa: 116.6x2+10.7=243.9. Probé con otras frecuencias que conozco por ahí, y las recibe. De cualquier manera, me parece interesante como funciona considerando que no lleva transformadores ni cosas más elaboradas. Hoy llevo el receptor a una fm a ver si puedo verifica su comportamiento emitiendole desde lejos, y teniendo en la misma torre las antenas de la fm saliendo con 300.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola a todos , coincido con Don ricbevi , si la filtragen de antena dese pequeño receptor de VHF NO es asi tan efectiva una fuerte (o cercana) emisora de FM (88 hasta 108MHz) logra sener perfectamente demodulada si su frequencia es matemacticamente FI (10.7MHz) aparte de la frequenzia del OL (oscilador local).
Un efecto muy similar (en realidad reciproco) es un receptor comun de FM (88 hasta 108MHz) puder  recibir (demodular) un VHF alto (240Mhz o mas aun) donde lo que se pasa es que lo segundo harmonico del oscilador local dese radio  lograr hacer un batido de 10.7MHz (FI) con lo VHF alto.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Oct 4, 2018)

@DJ_Glenn 

¿Puede compartir materiales para el receptor si es posible y gracias? También tengo por coincidencia publicar hoy un receptor de enlace de rx. Sólo quiero hacer que sea fácil. Necesito poder sintonizar hasta 1-2 km, pero el receptor es el problema .Link es solo un LO y el filtro selectivo y la salida del mezclador son 10.7 mhz y luego un demodulador> si puedes ayudar en la sección de filtro y mezclador de LO, puedo poner un buen demodulador, pero necesito las dos primeras partes y luego una real enlace está listo para nosotros.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2018)

El cristal que tenía colocado era de unos 78mhz, tal vez por ese mismo motivo (el del transmisor es de unos 19mhz). De cualquier manera, tiene filtro de antena (pin 1) y un segundo circuito sintonizado (pin 15 cd2003). Me falta probarlo en una emisora para verificar si se ve afectado por la banda de 88 a 108, pero hasta ahora todo funciona bien. 

Radium, es bien simple, luego lo levanto para compartirlo y ver que se puede mejorar, pero lo que chevitron compartiò en anteriores entradas de este tema sobre el cd2003 está bien.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Adjunto en pdf diagrama de un receptor de micrófono inalámbrico. No es el que tengo, pero es muy parecido, al menos en la parte donde me estoy centrando que es en torno al CD2003. De C18 en adelante, no estoy usando nada. La única diferencia que tiene con el que tengo es que el mío no tiene el transistor Q1... por lo demás, es exactamente el mismo.

Adjunto en imágen la parte del diagrama original de la que estoy haciendo uso.


----------



## radium98 (Oct 5, 2018)

¿Qué pasaría si pudieras publicar el diseño de PCB y todo lo que podemos hacer como un proyecto?
Esto de lo que hablas? Es de alta calidad ? @DJ_Glenn


----------



## radium98 (Oct 6, 2018)

@DJ_Glenn 

tienes el de chevitron ?
solo una foto


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 6, 2018)

Radium98, aunque no tengo experiencia en ese tipo de filtro, se ve mucho en receptores de repetidoras en la misma banda de operación que el transmisor (ejemplo, vhf con 600khz de separación entre tx y rx). De cualquier manera, el punto que parece no haber agrado a ricbevi es el uso de una frecuencia en el oscilador local que por su condición natural podría resultar en recepción de una frecuencia distinta a la pretendida, y tiene razón, pero la cosa es que estoy recibiendo la banda que me interesa.

Lo ideal sería mezclar directamente la frecuencia que se busque recibir directamente para obtener la diferencia de 10.7 mhz, y no depender de armónios como en mi caso. La hoja de datos de cd2003 no dice cual es la frecuencia máxima que admite para el oscilador local, pero entonces el cd2003 tiene la posibilidad de usarse como otros integrados tales como el ca3089 o similares, y hacer la mezcla por fuera del integrado, lo que ya no daría límite a la frecuencia de operación.

El receptor que propone Kuesko es de lo más adecuado (aunque según recuerdo, hay que revisarlo ). Aún así, es del tipo más difundido. de hecho, ayer terminé de raparar un receptor con ca3089, que tiene un filtro de dos etapas, un bf966 (si no me falló la vista), otro filtro de tres etapas, otro bf966 ya como mezclador, luego pasa por un tachito de 10.7 y ya entra al ca3089 (este ic con sus componentes asociadosk, filtro de 10.7, detector de cuadratura y demás). El oscilador local es un pll similar a m31, que según medí, opera directamente en la fundamental, pero me genera dudas, porque todos los valores de los componentes se condicen con el pll en la banda de fm, capacitores, bobina impresa, etc. La falla en este receptor concretamente fue el ca3089 (alguien me sabrá decir si es normal que ocurra).

El pll que tengo empleado en el video, tiene el vco de m31, aunque lo hice simple faz y empleé otro pll. Camina bien entre los 80 y 120 mhz más o menos. Tal vez cambiando el capacitor paralelo a la bobina del oscilador pueda ir un poco más allá, aunque el prescaler que empleo no me permitirá operar a más de 125mhz. Este mismo PLL lo coloqué también en el transmisor para hacer pruebas, ya que ando algo "encaprichado" en que el principio de funcionamiento del transmisor sea como el de m31. Adjunto el circuito que levanté del amplificador (y doblador de frecuencia), de un clon, con la única diferencia que el original en vez de usar rd15hvf1, emplea 2sc2695, pero es muy simple y funciona perfectamente bien. Los valores de los choques no los pongo en números porque siempre termino corriendo algún decimal . Como sea, el circuito que adjunto es a lo que siempre se refería elgriego cada vez que hablabla de doblar frecuencia.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2018)

*DJ_Glenn*
 En mi experiencia muy contadas veces los IC de FI como ese CA3089(CA3189 mas nuevo) no fallan debido a que tajaban con señales mas o menos estables y limitadas por las etapas que lo proveen.

Todo eso en un diseño coherente y en condiciones normales...por la acción de la caída de un  rayo he cambiado algunos pero seguramente no es el primer componente que se quema cuando ocurre eso.

La empresa Kombi Argentina  y otros(Trasa) los utilizo en los receptores de equipos comerciales de banda angosta de VHF y UHF como el popular Tero y en todos los mono canales telefónicos MonoKom de los diseños de finales del siglo pasado. 

Cuando los circuitos evolucionaron a SMD, cambiaron radicalmente todo y pasaron a usar el SA605 o el NJM2591 en el modelo Mosquito, etc.

Ric.


----------



## radium98 (Oct 8, 2018)

podría sa602 ser intercambiado por SA \ NE612 ?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 13, 2018)

Hola:

Según entiendo, depende del esquema, el 612 tiene algunos parámetros mejorados con respecto al 602 en alta frecuencia por lo que el 612 puede reemplazar al 602 pero a la inversa depende de la frecuencia usada puede tener peor desempeño.

Espero que me comprendas después de las traducciones que seguramente pasara esta respuesta.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Don @Daniel Lopes 
donde pude encontrar en este hilo el oscilador local solo encontró la parte tx pcb pll solo no LO


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Don @Daniel Lopes
> donde pude encontrar en este hilo el oscilador local solo encontró la parte tx pcb pll solo no LO


? Puedes subir lo Link original para apreciación ?.
Un PLL de TX puedes servir como de O.L de un RX , basta omitir lo circuito de modulación FM ( diodo varicap y conponentes cercanos a el)  y adecuar lo nivel de RF para lo mesclador en questón.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sí, ¿puedes compartir conmigo un oscilador local?  

No hay PCB. Usé Eagle para ver el número de publicación 10.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Sí, ¿puedes compartir conmigo un oscilador local?
> 
> No hay PCB. Usé Eagle para ver el número de publicación 10.


Si es possible , pero para que frequenzia de recepción serias el RX y cual es la frequenzia de la FI ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 2, 2019)

la frecuencia de recepción de RX es entre 200-250 mhz, lo que me permite transmitir hasta 1 km. Y para la frecuencia de FI es estándar 10.7 mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> la frecuencia de recepción de RX es entre 200-250 mhz, lo que me permite transmitir hasta 1 km. Y para la frecuencia de FI es estándar 10.7 mhz


Ok ,puedo te decir que con 10W en lo posto emissor mas lo uso de antenas direcctivas (yagi uda de multiplos elementos) es possible lograr cerriar enlaces de 20Km o mas aun.
Una dica que te dejo aca es sienpre funcionar lo O.L (oscilador local) F.I (frequencia intermediaria) arriba del RF (frequenzia de recepción) o sea ( O.L. = R.F. + F.I.) , eso facilita lo rechazo de la frequenzia imagem R.F. = (O.L. - 2x F.I.).
Voi buscar por lo que me pides , dame un tienpo para lograr hacer eso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes,


----------



## radium98 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hola, me gustaría preguntarle si usted podría darme los números de pieza de los transistores perdidas en el lado transmisor receptor de este enlace, por favor,
gracias ..Si es posible, el diseño del receptor ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría preguntarle si usted podría darme los números de pieza de los transistores perdidas en el lado transmisor receptor de este enlace, por favor,
> gracias ..Si es posible, el diseño del receptor ?


Hola caro Don radium98 jo creo que lo transistor BFR91 sirva como oscilador y buffer , BFR96 para lo paso final (50mW).
Quizaz los transistores MPSH10 y MPSH17 tanbien sirva para esa función.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 15, 2019)

Coincido con Don *Daniel Lopes*  también no descartaria el uso de 2SC3355

Saludos

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Coincido con Don *Daniel Lopes*  también no descartaria el uso de 2SC3355
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ric.


Eso , eso , eso como ya decia lo saudoso Chavo del Ocho y tanbien  lo 2SC3358 para lo paso final de 50mW
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 17, 2019)

@Daniel Lopes >>>>


----------



## radium98 (Feb 19, 2019)

De más está llegando ,lento debido a la falta de algunos componentes .agradezco los comentarios ,estoy intentando usar MPSH10-KSP10.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hola,casi el 90% hecho, puedo ver claramente el reloj ,y utilizo como prescaler SDA2102 que tengo ,porque aquí la división es 1/64 .todavía tengo problema de conseguir algunos auténticos transistores,sólo puedo encontrar C3355 funciona con la misma orientación ?. Los
comentarios son apreciados.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 25, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola,casi el 90% hecho, puedo ver claramente el reloj ,y utilizo como prescaler SDA2102 que tengo ,porque aquí la división es 1/64 .todavía tengo problema de conseguir algunos auténticos transistores,sólo puedo encontrar C3355 funciona con la misma orientación ?. Los
> comentarios son apreciados.
> Saludos.


Hola caro Don radium98 , aca tienes datos de configuración de los terminales : http://www.alphacron.de/download/hardware/2SC3355.pdf
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 24, 2019)

En una prueba de conducción.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 2, 2019)




----------



## radium98 (Abr 10, 2019)

desmodulador...... en paso del progreso y errores


----------



## radium98 (Abr 13, 2019)

desmodulador...... en paso del progreso


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 13, 2019)

Funciono?


----------



## radium98 (Abr 13, 2019)

Todavía no está terminado, le diré y hay algunos errores me dan poco tiempo

It is not finished yet, I will tell you and there are some mistakes that give me little time


----------



## radium98 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## radium98 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## radium98 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## radium98 (Oct 31, 2019)

plata pcb rf


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2019)

Se ve bueno el avance.

Ayer estuve trabajando con un monocanal telefónico (creo que en algunos lugares le llaman radio teléfono). El transmisor usa en el oscilador un cristal de 18.600 mhz aproximadamente, y el detalle es la forma de "multiplicar" la frecuencia: cada etapa amplificadora está formada por un transistor con una resistencia de base a gnd. emisor aterrizado y de colector a +v por medio de una bobina cuyas características dependen de la frecuencia en que opera esa etapa. Del colector: capacitor en serie a una bobina aterrizada, y por medio de otro capacitor a la siguiente etapa.

Díganme si estoy mal, pero interpreto que lo último que describo es un filtro "T", un pasa alto, algo más conveniente que un doblador de frecuencia.

Al final, sí se usa el clásico pasa bajo tipo "pi".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2019)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Se ve bueno el avance.
> 
> Ayer estuve trabajando con un monocanal telefónico (creo que en algunos lugares le llaman radio teléfono). El transmisor usa en el oscilador un cristal de 18.600 mhz aproximadamente, y el detalle es la forma de "multiplicar" la frecuencia: cada etapa amplificadora está formada por un transistor con una resistencia de base a gnd. emisor aterrizado y de colector a +v por medio de una bobina cuyas características dependen de la frecuencia en que opera esa etapa. Del colector: capacitor en serie a una bobina aterrizada, y por medio de otro capacitor a la siguiente etapa.
> 
> ...


Lo transistor anda en clase "C" por no tener cualquer polarización DC en su base ( esa es conectada a la tierra o masa por meo de un resistor ) , asi lo contenido harmonico en su Colector es alto ,portanto  basta selecionar lo harmonico deseado por meo de un circuito sintonizado LC o mismo un pasa alta que rechaza la frequenzia fundamental pero deja pasar lo harmonico deseado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 3, 2019)

hola, me gustaría preguntar tal vez este mal pero mewned saber cuánto dbmw o dbuw es 32 dbuv y 62 dbuv a dbuw


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> hola, me gustaría preguntar tal vez este mal pero mewned saber cuánto dbmw o dbuw es 32 dbuv y 62 dbuv a dbuw


Bueno como  0dBuV es igual a -107dBm , portanto 32dBuV es lo equivalente a (-107 + 32) = -75dBm.
Ya  62dBuV =  (-107 +62) = -45dBm.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 4, 2019)

-75dBm y -45dBm   para Mw ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> -75dBm y -45dBm   para Mw ?


?? Mw , no serias mW ??
1mW es igual a 0dBm , -75dBm y -45dBm son ezactamente 75 y 45dB abajo de 1mW.
Son senales estremamente bajos , por ejenplo : -45dBm = 1,26mV @ 50 Ohmios y -75dBm = 1,26uV @ 50 Ohmios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2019)

* Mw . . . mejor MW = *






*m = mili
M= Mega*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> * Mw . . . mejor MW = *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?Diseño de Nikola Tesla ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2019)

Sip


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip


Bueno , como ya decia el saudoso Chispirito : "Sospeche desde lo principio"
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 21, 2019)

IF scrap plate with ca3189

Placa IF de chatarra con ca3189


----------



## radium98 (Dic 2, 2019)

filtro vhf


----------



## radium98 (Jun 17, 2020)

lado del transmisor 5 vatios


----------



## radium98 (Jul 9, 2020)

¿Cuál es el rango de frecuencia de este filtro selectivo? me parece vhf 200-250 mhz.¿Y cuál es el diámetro del anillo de teflón? y si no se utiliza?
posted by @
*munenito*


----------



## radium98 (Jul 15, 2020)

roe


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don Moises Calderon dejo aca en anexo lo dibujo de un diseño reconprobado .
Ese diseño NO es de mi auctoria y si fue debidamente "afanado" del Radio Monocanal Argentino Paker , Jajajajajajaja !
Dudas adicionales sobre su construición , pregunte es un gusto platicar.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (May 18, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Moises Calderon dejo aca en anexo lo dibujo de un diseño reconprobado .
> Ese diseño NO es de mi auctoria y si fue debidamente "afanado" del Radio Monocanal Argentino Paker , Jajajajajajaja !
> Dudas adicionales sobre su construición , pregunte es un gusto platicar.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!
> ...


Amigo Daniel muy amable, trataré de diseñar el circuito impreso, y probare, antes buscare los mosfet, muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Moises Calderon dejo aca en anexo lo dibujo de un diseño reconprobado .
> Ese diseño NO es de mi auctoria y si fue debidamente "afanado" del Radio Monocanal Argentino Paker , Jajajajajajaja !
> Dudas adicionales sobre su construición , pregunte es un gusto platicar.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!
> ...


Bueno me olvide de esplicar mejor esa montagen .
Las bobinas son hechas en una forma de 5mm de diametro y su longitude es de 1,5cm entre su estremos.
Las bobinas "L1" y "L2" deben quedarse bien paralelas y con un afastamento de 1,5cm entre su cientros.
Lo mismo es valido para las bobinas "L3" y "L4".
Las bobinas "L1" y "L2" mas su respectivos Trimmers "CV1" y "CV2" deben quedarse cerriados en una blindagen hecha de lata de leche Nido , si es verdad y anda de 10!
Lo mismo es valido para las bobinas "L3" y "L4" y su respectivos Trimmers "CV3" y "CV4".
Lo hilo enpregado para devanar las bobinas debe sener calibre 18 AWG y estañado ( lo mejor serias plateado).
La tarjeta de circuito inpreso obrigatoriamente tiene que sener hecha en fibra de vidrio (FR4) de 1,6mm de espessura y de double cara de cubre.
Donde una cara de cubre es lo plano de tierra o masa y la otra cara es enpleyada para hacer las debidas conecciones entre los conponentes.
Los capacitores de 1nF deben sener de buena calidad , de preferenzia do tipo "Plate" o en SMD.
Capacitores ceramicos Chinos  tipo "lenteja" deben sener olvidados , eso poque su "performance" es mediocre en UHF !
!Suerte a quien quiser armar ese diseño reconprobado !
!Dudas adicionales , pregunten es un gusto platicar!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2021)

.

@moises calderon la próxima vez agrega el esquemático a lo que subiste en tu post #207 ya que así como lo subiste se ve bonito pero no se entiende nada.

Si te puedo asegurar que haz mezclado en el 3 transistor el oscilador local con un amplificador de rf obviando la etapa mezcladora y a partir de ahí pierde sentido todo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Americo8888 (May 18, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> @moises calderon la próxima vez agrega el esquemático a lo que subiste en tu post #207 ya que así como lo subiste se ve bonito pero no se entiende nada.
> 
> ...


Así es!!!
Dicho de otro modo, el OL debe atacar la base del 4to transistor C1789, pero tal como está el circuito PCB el OL está cegando en sensibilidad al 3er transistor amplificador RF, y el último transistor (4to) obra de mixer, pues su colector "atrapa" la FI.


----------



## moises calderon (May 18, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> @moises calderon la próxima vez agrega el esquemático a lo que subiste en tu post #207 ya que así como lo subiste se ve bonito pero no se entiende nada.
> 
> ...


No es diseño mio, lo estuve probando, falta integrar el oscilador, no tengo diagrama, esquemático, en la, tarjeta azul están los valores de los componentes, solo quería verificar si funcionaba, es un proyecto que subió Van Der Ziel de Colombia, gracias.


Americo8888 dijo:


> Así es!!!
> Dicho de otro modo, el OL debe atacar la base del 4to transistor C1789, pero tal como está el circuito PCB el OL está cegando en sensibilidad al 3er transistor amplificador RF, y el último transistor (4to) obra de mixer, pues su colector "atrapa" la FI.


Amigo, no es diseño mio, vi la, tarjeta publicada, y la prepare para probarla, no funciona, la etapa  amplificadora de rf, no he avanzado más y hacer pruebas en  el mezclador, por ello en privado consultaba a Daniel López, ese proyecto lo publicó Van Der Ziel hace 3 años, ha estado en el foro y nadie dijo nada, hace 2 días publicaron imagen de slgo similar de Alexcom, definitivamente no sirve, ahí queda, gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## ricbevi (May 19, 2021)

Hola... la disposición de las bobinas y blindajes están así en el equipo original donde fue sacado dicho esquema. Se usa doble faz para que la parte superior del PCB también sirva como blindaje





En algún lugar seguramente tengo el esquemático provisto por el fabricante en aquella época pero debería buscarlo y tengo miedo de lo que encuentre en el proceso de búsqueda! 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola... la disposición de las bobinas y blindajes están así en el equipo original donde fue sacado dicho esquema. Se usa doble faz para que la parte superior del PCB también sirva como blindaje
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 267381
> 
> ...


Es ezactamente esa la tarjeta que hice la "ingineria reversa"  ( y sin la autorización previa del fabricante ) , Jajajajajajaja !
Las bobinas arriba son hechas para andar en 240 hasta 270 Mhz , miren que hay mas espiras .
Los datos constructivos que aporte son para andar en 300 hasta 360 MHz.
!Saludos!


----------



## radium98 (Jun 13, 2021)

¿Alguna noticia aquí? progreso, vi que había algunas fotos y se borraron, para el mezclador de rf? qué pasa


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 24, 2021)

Hola  Radium, pudiste hacer andar el receptor, yo estoy haciendo uno


----------



## radium98 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## miguel parra (May 12, 2022)

Buenas tardes. Cual es la potencia en watts de salida del KSP10 o el MPSH10


----------



## ricbevi (May 12, 2022)

En esta frecuencia, abajo de 0,1W lo he visto trabajando.

Según el fabricante disipa 0,35mW de potencia total en el colector. 

Adjunto la hoja de datos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Cual es la potencia en watts de salida del KSP10 o el MPSH10


Con un diseño y una armación bien hecha ustedes sacas 20mW idoneos (limpios)
!Saludos!


----------



## miguel parra (May 13, 2022)

Buenos días. Si tengo un transmisor que lleva el 2N4427 y lo excito con el KSP10. ¿ *C*uantos *W*atts puedo sacar? *E*st*á* en f*rec*uencia 96.7 *Hz* fm.


----------



## radium98 (May 13, 2022)

600 ` 700 0.7w


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> 600 ` 700 0.7w


Quizaz si , quizaz no , jo prefiro excitar lo 2N4427 con un transistor matricula BFR96S y ese excitado por lo KPS10.
!Suerte!


----------



## radium98 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------

